# Plum Purdy



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

This triple fork was part of a huge dead limb that I cut out of the main Plum tree last year. After the ECST I was inspired to "Cut into it".Actually, since I returned home from the ECST I have built three new pieces.

I roughed it in with my little Echo. This Plum is real hard. I started at 11 am and finished shaping and sanding until 10pm when I placed it in an oil bath. Can't wait to see the results.

I cut the blank form the heart wood right at the forks and it has some real pretty grains.

After the oil bath and a few 1000 rounds It will get a CA Glue finish.

Bill


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Now that's some pretty wood! You're pretty good with that little Echo.*


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The Carolina Chainsaw Massaker







, i like Photo- Series like this , i`m looking forward to the finished SS, Good work.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I never would have put a chainsaw high on my list of tools for making slingshots .... but you have given me cause to reconsider! That is a really lovely piece.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Bill, A GREAT looking piece!! Does this qualify as a "natural" or a "boardcut"??!!! You have mad talent with that chainsaw,ole pal!! Remind me to tell ya the story of my brother in law who climbed a ladder tilted across a tree limb , carrying up a live chainsaw, to cut said limb; he's still getting rehab for hand, wrist, elbow, and shoulder damage during the fall (luckily the chainsaw shut down in mid-air!!)!! FORTUNATELY YOU really look to be a MASTER with that particular power tool!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank-you Guys!

And yes it is gorgeous! I still need to polish it but it is complete now.

Pictures to follow soon

Bill


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

This is a fantastic topic , I was going to create a new topic on the cutting of large timber . My father past me a hulking great piece of oak I belive about 20" diameter that I was unsure how to cut, now from this topic I have my direction .


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

HERE IS "PLUM PURDY"

Before CA Glue finish










After CA Finish


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW!!!! Rhodo, you did it up Bud! Willy, that is an awesome frame! You have not fallen far from the "Nathan Tree" with that kind of talent! Flatband


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Man, it turned out great, nice job!*


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone put this one up for slingshot of the month?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Absolutely Gorgeous Bill!! really is a stunner..


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

An excellent work Bill and thanks for sharing some work in progress steps. All the best, Bob.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Great work Bill! I love plum wood.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice! I think I might have an old dead plum tree out front. Hehe.







Beautiful piece there for real!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Guys! I appreciate the kind words.

Bill


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wowowowowow! seriously wow. that is some good lookin' wood. nice job buddy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, fantastic!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

THAT IS AWESOME


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

John McKean said:


> Bill, A GREAT looking piece!! Does this qualify as a "natural" or a "boardcut"??!!! You have mad talent with that chainsaw,ole pal!! Remind me to tell ya the story of my brother in law who climbed a ladder tilted across a tree limb , carrying up a live chainsaw, to cut said limb; he's still getting rehab for hand, wrist, elbow, and shoulder damage during the fall (luckily the chainsaw shut down in mid-air!!)!! FORTUNATELY YOU really look to be a MASTER with that particular power tool!


JOHN, I did cut a "board" out of the "natural fork", but most "board cuts" are not cut from "natural forks". Most "board cuts" are cut from a "board" that was cut from a log.

Not real sure, but I would say it is a "Natural" as the Rhodo your holding.I just took a "Natural Fork" and shaped it.

Sound likes you are liking to shoot the little "Mini" Straight Wrist Rhodo

Bill


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a beauty for sure!!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is just a little different pictures













































Bill


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

orcrender said:


> Has anyone put this one up for slingshot of the month?


Thanks, Orcrender please do You feel inclined

Bill


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like from the rules it will need to be entered in the June contest. I will do it then for this lovely.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the cut of wood and the design! Bravo!


----------

